# Medir a temperatura da água do mar



## frederico (25 Jun 2010 às 01:28)

Gostaria de saber como se pode tirar correctamente a temperatura da água do mar numa praia, qual o tipo de termómetro adequado e onde pode ser adquirido. 

Queria fazer medições este ano na praia da Manta Rota e postar aqui no fórum, obviamente!


----------



## stormy (25 Jun 2010 às 09:43)

frederico disse:


> Gostaria de saber como se pode tirar correctamente a temperatura da água do mar numa praia, qual o tipo de termómetro adequado e onde pode ser adquirido.
> 
> Queria fazer medições este ano na praia da Manta Rota e postar aqui no fórum, obviamente!



Podes obter essa informação no  instituto hidrografico...eu apenas sei que as medições são elaboradas a varias profundidades, e a SST propriamente é feita a -1.5m...o tipo de termometero n faço a minima ideia


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2010 às 10:54)

Com um sensor preparado para o efeito podes efectuar medições da temperatura da água.

Eu tenho um semelhante a este: http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/tx3up/index.php

http://www2.oregonscientific.com/ca...d-Wireless-Waterproof-Temperature-Sensor.html


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2010 às 22:35)

Interessante.




O sensor propriamente dito é EXACTAMENTE igual aos dos meus 2 termómetros comprados no lidl (será que são feitos pela Lacrosse?! Hummm...).
Se de facto é assim nas próximas idas à praia vou levar um deles para testar a temperatura da água.
Nunca me tinha lembrado de usar estes para tal efeito, mas o facto é que a protecção contra a água parece perfeita.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jun 2010 às 00:02)

Nunca o testei, simplesmente não era uma prioridade quando comprei a minha estação, mas anexado á mesma veio um medidor de temperatura da água de aspecto muito semelhante a esse com conexão ao thermo/hygro.
Se tivesse um sensor extra, as idas à praia seriam mais preenchidas!


----------



## under (27 Jun 2010 às 00:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Interessante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu costumo medir com o meu relogio a temperatura da agua mas tenho um sensor desses montado numa arca frigorifica para monitorizar a temperatura.
Eles sao muito resistentes,inclusivamente a choques de temperatura.o que eu tenho vai de +60º a -30º

ps: na radio popular em Coimbra encontram-se a 20 euros da marca terraillon


----------

